# Minnesota Open 2012



## Bryan (May 10, 2012)

I've been so busy, but I finally got around to getting this taken care of.

http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesota/


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 10, 2012)

Very excited for this. Also very happy with the event list 

EDIT: 3x3 MBLD is a possibility!?! YAY.


----------



## cuber952 (May 10, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> Very excited for this. Also very happy with the event list
> 
> EDIT: 3x3 MBLD is a possibility!?! YAY.


 Please dont add it Bryan. It will hold up the whole competition.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 10, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Please dont add it Bryan. It will hold up the whole competition.


 
I do agree it would hold up the competition, but you just don't want it because you don't want me to do good in MBLD.


----------



## Mikel (May 10, 2012)

Even though it is the week after Dixon, I will try to make it up there.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 10, 2012)

It's a possibility for me. Approximately an 8 hour drive, but it's during the summer. I'd like to go, but I'd have to work out a hotel/timing/etc.


----------



## JackJ (May 10, 2012)

I'd like to, hopefully I'll get off work that day and come on up.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 11, 2012)

JackJ said:


> I'd like to, hopefully I'll get off work that day and come on up.


 
it's more like over and down for you rather than up


----------



## Cheese11 (May 11, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> It's a possibility for me. Approximately an 8 hour drive, but it's during the summer. I'd like to go, but I'd have to work out a hotel/timing/etc.


 
8 hour drive for me too. Plus I have to cross a boarder.


----------



## thackernerd (May 11, 2012)

I hope I can go! I don't know if I can though.


----------



## Bryan (May 11, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Please dont add it Bryan. It will hold up the whole competition.


 
It's marked as potential, so I'm not going to be bending over backwards to try to accomodate it at the expense of other things.


----------



## Cheese11 (May 20, 2012)

Bryan said:


> It's marked as potential, so I'm not going to be bending over backwards to try to accomodate it at the expense of other things.


 
Why is 5x5 a potential event? Is there too much already?


----------



## Bryan (May 21, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Why is 5x5 a potential event? Is there too much already?


 
There's multiple events with multiple rounds. Sometimes events like 5x5 can take a long time to hold if people aren't helping. It's much easier to mark a few events as potential instead of cancelling. As always, if people help out with the competition and keep us going, we can add events.


----------



## King Koopa (May 21, 2012)

Bryan said:


> It's marked as potential, so I'm not going to be bending over backwards to try to accomodate it at the expense of other things.


 
Let me scramble, then we will be ahead of schedule


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (May 21, 2012)

I have a _small_ chance of going to this....i would be honored to come


----------



## Rpotts (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, I'll prolly be there.


----------



## Cheese11 (May 26, 2012)

Bryan said:


> There's multiple events with multiple rounds. Sometimes events like 5x5 can take a long time to hold if people aren't helping. It's much easier to mark a few events as potential instead of cancelling. As always, if people help out with the competition and keep us going, we can add events.


 
I will definitely help out either way. 5x5 is the one event I wanted to compete in.


----------



## adam1119 (Jun 10, 2012)

I want to go but I average like 45 seconds. Is it even worth going?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 10, 2012)

adam1119 said:


> I want to go but I average like 45 seconds. Is it even worth going?



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Competitions are amazing and will make you improve more than you thought possible. It's also the one time to hang out with other cubers.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 10, 2012)

Noah you should come to this. Just keep on road trippin after Dixon


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 10, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Noah you should come to this. Just keep on road trippin after Dixon



The only reason I'll be in Dixon is because I have a two week summer program that starts in Iowa the very next day.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 10, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> The only reason I'll be in Dixon is because I have a two week summer program that starts in Iowa the very next day.


Sweet. Where at in Iowa? That's where I live you see.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 10, 2012)

Mikel said:


> Sweet. Where at in Iowa? That's where I live you see.



University of Iowa.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 10, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> University of Iowa.



Bummer... I go to Iowa State


----------



## JackJ (Jun 15, 2012)

It's looking like I'll probably be there!
EDIT: 100% going.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm leaving in like now. See you all there!


----------



## Bryan (Jun 21, 2012)

Schedule is up. http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesota/schedule.php OH interest in the area has really dropped, so the 2nd round is very small. Hopefully even with the three rounds of 3x3 and 2x2 we can try to get other stuff in. 

A few other small changes: We'll be having pizza for lunch instead of subs, so I don't know where we'll go after the competition. I don't think people want to go to Cici's Pizza after pizza for lunch. Suggestions are welcomed.

Please have exact change for registration ($5 for first event, $2 for each additional).

And tonight it's making scorecards and certificates.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 21, 2012)

Only 11 people for OH!? That's messed up. We should still do CiCi's it's tradition!


----------



## Mikel (Jun 22, 2012)

Bryan said:


> Schedule is up. http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesota/schedule.php OH interest in the area has really dropped, so the 2nd round is very small. Hopefully even with the three rounds of 3x3 and 2x2 we can try to get other stuff in.
> 
> A few other small changes: We'll be having pizza for lunch instead of subs, so I don't know where we'll go after the competition. I don't think people want to go to Cici's Pizza after pizza for lunch. Suggestions are welcomed.
> 
> ...



I am a pizza-holic so I could basically eat it for every meal. I would be fine eating pizza for lunch and Cici's for dinner, however I still don't know If I will be able to make the after party.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 22, 2012)

Bryan said:


> Schedule is up. http://www.cubingusa.com/minnesota/schedule.php OH interest in the area has really dropped, so the 2nd round is very small. Hopefully even with the three rounds of 3x3 and 2x2 we can try to get other stuff in.
> 
> A few other small changes: We'll be having pizza for lunch instead of subs, so I don't know where we'll go after the competition. I don't think people want to go to Cici's Pizza after pizza for lunch. Suggestions are welcomed.
> 
> ...



We're down for CiCi's.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 23, 2012)

2.27 NAR average 2x2 me.


----------



## stzt28 (Jun 23, 2012)

Did you get it on video?


----------



## cubernya (Jun 23, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2.27 NAR average 2x2 me.



Crazy...officially tied for second in the world now!


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jun 23, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2.27 NAR average 2x2 me.


Individual times?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 23, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 2.27 NAR average 2x2 me.



YAY! Congrats Chris!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 24, 2012)

DYK....

..Totes NAR NAR!
...John beat me in 3x3 and we were both mad?
...That .04 really does matter?
...Bryan didn't make fun of me the whole day?
...You guys are better than that?
...Johns like a child when it comes to eating food?
...Powdered suger flies across wind?
...Call Me Maybe?
...THAT'S CRAY?
...Did you know Julia was the first female to solve a cube blindfolded at Bryan's competition?

I might do more later.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris actually lowered his NAR average to 2.16, and got another 2.27 in finals.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris's 2x2 times:

Round 1 - 2.27 2.13 2.03 3.00 2.40
Round 2 - 1.96 2.06 2.47 1.80 7.34
Round 3 - 2.88 2.77 1.81 2.03 2.02

Dontchaknow....
...The last time the NAR was broke twice in a single competition was 2008 MN Open by Phil Thomas?
...The only competitors in common at both competition were myself and Takao?
...That's the only other time Takao has come to the MN Open?
...I want a picture of Takao with "I don't always come to the MN Open, but when I do the NAR is broken twice"
...I wrote Takao's name in Kanji on his Square-1 scorecard?
...I added Megaminx because Takao was there?
...Takao was judging me for 3x3 and I messed up so badly, I thought Takao was actually thinking "Oh, what is he doing?"
...I got lazy when writing scorecards, that instead of "Pyraminx", I drew a triangle?
...The most common phrase I heard when starting Pyraminx was "I have no idea how to solve this"?
...We had no mystery events?


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll bet John was PISSED.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I'll bet John was PISSED.



Actually no, he didn't care as long as it wasn't WR


----------



## Mikel (Jun 24, 2012)

DYK??
...I made OH finals, even though my average was twice as slow as the other finalists????
... I finally placed in something other than magic (2nd for 3BLD)???
... I BEAT CHRIS... in magic!
... I think I heard an NAR was broken or something and it was during 2x2, but no one cares about 2x2????
... I'm sad that I probably won't get to compete for months now???????


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 24, 2012)

More DYKS!

...Me and Julia are NOT dating?
...John spent two dollars on a ball that costs 10 cents?
...I wasted a dollar on a stupid game machine?
...Bryan owes me an E-Certificate?
...He didn't sign the certificates?
...He didn't even get the date right on the certificates?


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 24, 2012)

DYK?!

- I was drinking water and it went out of my nose and all over my pants?
- Canadian pizza is better?



... That's all I can think of. Guess it was a pretty boring comp... (loljk)


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 24, 2012)

DYK....

...I just hot home and I only live an hour it so away. It's now 2am
...nar nar is like gnarly but times 2
...I judged all of Chris' 2x2 solves
...I failed at sq1 and still got 2nd
...both us Chris' had problems hearing when we were called up
...my pyraminx times were consistent...ly horrible
......


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------

